# Brand Selling New Ventrav SSV (less than a week) - Blower, V Blade, and Snow Bucket Attachment



## zuminsan (Jan 10, 2022)

Selling brand new Ventrac SSV
GOt it last week and decided to get Ventrac 4520 instead. I know, I should have just order the 4520 right in the beginning but I didn't. Currently discuss with the vendor to see if I can get it exchange. If not, I am looking to put it on the market. Any takers? 
My number is 6462442015, currently residing in Albany, NY 12203.
Please feel free to give me a ring if you are interest. Would be glad to talk on the phone.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

How much are you asking?


----------



## zuminsan (Jan 10, 2022)

Call me PLease, I would like to discuss this over the phone. Are you near Albany?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

zuminsan said:


> Call me PLease, I would like to discuss this over the phone. Are you near Albany?


Illinois


----------



## zuminsan (Jan 10, 2022)

6462442015


----------



## zuminsan (Jan 10, 2022)

that's my cell


----------

